# Suns say UA recruit Ebi not ready for NBA



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Suns say UA recruit Ebi not ready for NBA (6-19-03).
http://www.azstarnet.com/star/today/30619ebi.html










.........................................................................................................

Thats about as much as he needs to hear to tell him that he needs to go back to school. I hope he does, I think he can be a lottery pick in a few years.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I could of told you that !


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Well he ovusally didn't listen to us then, cause he is staying in the draft.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

yeah, should of gone to college, not big enough to play in the NBA. Going to U of A would of done him a lot of good. But as an ASU fan, I gotta be happy for that.


----------

